# Back by Popular Demand the Channels The Strobe and Backspin



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

These channels will be back on Jan. 15. The link http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={C02A1392-56C3-4A17-88A1-4E10BC00A9A1}

May be people have finally gotten Sirius XM's attention  Interesting this story should come out before the business meeting tomorrow 

Help Mr. King-this is yet another page that is now gone after I just read it!

EDIT By "Mr. King" Fixed link


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Since it's a press release, we can quote the whole thing.



> NEW YORK, Dec. 16 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS XM Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI - News) today announced the return of two music channels: The Strobe and Backspin. SIRIUS XM listeners will be able to listen to The Strobe and Backspin beginning Thursday, January 15.
> 
> The Strobe and Backspin will bring back disco/classic dance and old school hip-hop respectively to SIRIUS and XM. Additionally, The Beat Morning Show will launch on BPM on January 15. The daily show will feature popular dance hits and be hosted by former Beat program director Geronimo.
> 
> ...


So the next question is: What's going away to make room for these channels?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Underground Garage.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok... Now - if we can just get "Music Lab"....


----------



## DaddyPhatSaks (Nov 19, 2008)

Just dont get rid of Shade 45 !!!!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Since it's a press release, we can quote the whole thing.
> 
> So the next question is: What's going away to make room for these channels?


Don't get what is going away started. Word from XMFan.com where a poster made contact about this issue was assured that NOTHING was going away. You can read at the XMFan website just like you can here, but of course you can't post unless you are a member of their site just like here.

Thank you FTA Michael for going ahead and putting the story up for everyone :sunsmile: And thanks to Mr. King for fixing the link in the first place :sunsmile: I'm glad there is such a nice man as Mod of this Forum I don't know what I would do without him


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Underground Garage.


Mr. King !rolling But you know that does sound like a dumb move that Mel would pull  :lol:


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

yessss. if only they had just maybe taken a few surveys with there audience, or over a month tracked the most listened to programs this could have been avoided.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

thestaton said:


> yessss. if only they had just maybe taken a few surveys with there audience, or over a month tracked the most listened to programs this could have been avoided.


I think they probably did have information on the programs.
But sometimes numbers don't tell the whole story. I do agree they should have had their subs do some surveys for them. It would have helped the decision making process plus let the subs know they were involved and being thought about.

EDIT: Ooops I made a mistake from the information on the XMFan site Pop2K is coming down. The Bridge is coming back. The XM website says The Bridge coming soon. Apparently this channel was in the lineup in the past. I say this because of comments that were made on the XMFan site. I don't know anything about The Bridge myself. Sorry about the mistake :blush:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Dolly said:


> I'm glad there is such a nice man as Mod of this Forum I don't know what I would do without him


:blush:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

While I'm no fan of disco or whatever Backspin plays, this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> While I'm no fan of disco or whatever Backspin plays, this is a step in the right direction.


See Steve I told you "forever" was a long time. However, Sirius XM is sadly a looooooonnnnnnngggg way from being out of the woods. There is a meeting tomorrow and the last number I saw on its' stock was 13 cents


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a shame they went in this direction. Pull channels, anger a percentage of subscribers, enough complain and/or cancel, then add the channels back. I think it's a safe assumption that most customers don't like constantly changing line ups, at least, if it effects you. 

It has already been stated in other threads, but a survey probably would have been a wise investment. The fact that they are adding channels back that they removed seems to indicate that they don't know what their customers want. That's never good for business.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

DJConan said:


> It has already been stated in other threads, but a survey probably would have been a wise investment. The fact that they are adding channels back that they removed seems to indicate that they don't know what their customers want. That's never good for business.


No joke! How hard is it to put up a poll on Sirius.com that requires you to log into you account to vote?

Very glad Backspin is back  now we just Boombox to return, the Electronic section is still lacking compared to online options like DI.fm


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

JMII said:


> No joke! How hard is it to put up a poll on Sirius.com that requires you to log into you account to vote?
> 
> Very glad Backspin is back  now we just Boombox to return, the Electronic section is still lacking compared to online options like DI.fm


Amen to that! A few years ago when I decided to go with SatRad, I didn't care if it was XM or Sirius. So while in the store I looked at the two line ups. Sirius offered one more electronic music station and so I picked up a Sirius radio that day. A few months went by and they dropped one. Now both stations had (I think) 4. Fortunately, I really liked Boombox at the time so I thought I made the right decision. The last few months of Boombox wasn't what it used to be though. They were playing too many rock songs for my taste. They didn't seem to be adding enough new music to their line up either. Personal taste though. For me, it didn't seem to have the same quality that it did when I first joined.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Bring back Matt the Cat. While Cousin Brucie is cool, Matt the Cat played a whole different flavor of music than what is being played now on the 50s on 5. Harlem was one of favorite shows, as was was "The Night Prowl" I was was pleased to find out XM did not cancel "Moments to Remember" My in-laws love that show.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dolly said:


> See Steve I told you "forever" was a long time. However, Sirius XM is sadly a looooooonnnnnnngggg way from being out of the woods. There is a meeting tomorrow and the last number I saw on its' stock was 13 cents


You didn't tell me anything. My pont before, was it doesn't matter if a channel I liked comes back or not, the people who made that channel great are gone, and have or are in the process of moving on. If a channel comes back in name only what's the point.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> You didn't tell me anything. My pont before, was it doesn't matter if a channel I liked comes back or not, the people who made that channel great are gone, and have or are in the process of moving on. If a channel comes back in name only what's the point.


Well sorry Steve the way I read your post you said the Channels weren't coming back. I didn't know you meant not only the Channels, but everyone that ever had anything to do with them. And Steve people DO move on--that's life. Some people move on because they want to while others move on because they have to which was sadly the case with the Sirius XM employees due to the merger


----------



## zductive (Sep 15, 2008)

It is Thursday Jan 15 and I can't find Strobe anywhere.

Anyone know where I can find that channel on either sirius or on directv xm channels?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The Strobe is now on Sirius 81 (formerly Cinemagic, which was also the channel used for Christmas music this past season).


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

rudeney said:


> The Strobe is now on Sirius 81 (formerly Cinemagic, which was also the channel used for Christmas music this past season).


O.K. now I just have to ask the obvious question where is Cinemagic?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Well...it appears to be gone! Personally, I didn't listen to it so I don't miss it, but I am sure there are others who are going to be disappointed.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Cinemagic is on XM 76 - it DID come back this month as promised when it vanished last year.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I can't find Cinemagic on Sirius. On the website (http://www.sirius.com/cinemagic) it shows the Cinemagic logo with channel 81, but then states that The Strobe is returning January 15th.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I can't find Cinemagic on Sirius. On the website (http://www.sirius.com/cinemagic) it shows the Cinemagic logo with channel 81, but then states that The Strobe is returning January 15th.


May be only XM has Cinemagic now? It is a channel I have been meaning to listen to because I have heard that a lot of people like it, but I have just never gotten around to listening to it. So much for "there is nothing to listen to on Sirius XM". I can't get around to listening to channels I want to


----------



## zductive (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok so Sirius channel 81 has something that sounds like the old strobe but my receiver shows the channel name to be cinemagic. 

XM has a channel called Cinemagic that doesn't sound like the strobe. It doesn't appear that strobe is part of directv music package. 

Or, maybe it will all change someday...

Their lack of attention to details is amazing.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

zductive said:


> Ok so Sirius channel 81 has something that sounds like the old strobe but my receiver shows the channel name to be cinemagic.
> 
> XM has a channel called Cinemagic that doesn't sound like the strobe. It doesn't appear that strobe is part of directv music package.
> 
> ...


Well what is Cinemagic supposed to be anyway? I listened to it very briefly and what was on was what I call "Grab Bag Songs". Like the Underground Garage you never know what song is going to be grabbed out of the bag next. (Of course, the music is totally different from the Garage). I heard the song "If You Are Young at Heart" (I'm not sure that is the exact title) by the late Jimmy Durante (Sp?) and next came on music that was Gospel, but very up beat like the music that is normally associated more with an African American Church
Service at least in the area where I live. I had no idea what the name of the song was and since I was driving I didn't want to try and check for the name of the song. To each his own, but IMHO I don't know why a channel like that would be all that popular :eek2: May be I wasn't listening to Cinemagic at all since the channel labeling has been mixed up


----------

